# HENRY'S CUSTOM [Monrovia,CA]



## G Style

STILL IN THE GAME NEVER LEFT!!! "ALWAYS WORTH THE WAIT"


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style

HERE'S SOME HISTORY FOR YOU THIS WAS DONE 10 YEARS AGO ..COLD STEEL 63 
AND I TOOK THIS PICTURE LAST YEAR AND IT STILL LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

I know you got some pics GSTYLE, Henry you logged in yet. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style

HERE'S SOME OF THE WORK HENRY'S CUSTOM DID ON CERTIFIED GANGSTER!! :0


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 5 2007, 08:34 PM~7184376
> *STILL IN THE GAME  NEVER  LEFT!!!                  "ALWAYS WORTH THE WAIT"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very much worth the wait ! . i had a hard time finding a person to give my car what it needed and correct color on the leather ! . gracias homie for the art work.


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 5 2007, 09:15 PM~7184832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks again for the art work and big ups to the homie lobo


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: Post your pics. of your interiors done by HENRY.


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## djbizz1

They're sick!!! 
Anyone know of a place in the bay are that does these sick ass work?


----------



## Hustler on the go

I have seen some of his work, and let me tell you its worth the 5 hour drive from the Bay Area. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Feb 6 2007, 04:01 PM~7191567
> *I have seen some of his work, and let me tell you its worth the 5 hour drive from the Bay Area.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I know. Got me thinking. But damn, I'm scared to know how much they charge. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 6 2007, 04:14 PM~7192257
> *I know.  Got me thinking.  But damn, I'm scared to know how much they charge.  :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$$$ BUT YOUR GETTING CUSTOM QUALITY WORK


----------



## G Style




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 5 2007, 10:15 PM~7184832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any pics of this beautiful paint job? :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## G Style

DAMMMM!! HENRY NICE PIC'S WERE ARE THE ONE'S OF MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> DAMMMM!!    HENRY NICE PIC'S  WERE ARE THE ONE'S OF MY CAR :biggrin:
> [/quote}


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## THUGGNASTY

PM SENT


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2007, 09:34 PM~7195867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'LL HAVE MY SHIT OUT THIS YEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## menace59

:biggrin: Dammmmmmm! I like that 59 trunk you did


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## og flip from frisco

super tight craftmanship!!!!!!!!!!!, top of the game


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*NOT A FACTORY KIT*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 6 2007, 11:03 PM~7196160
> *I'LL HAVE MY SHIT OUT THIS YEAR... :biggrin:
> *


u better


----------



## MR.LAC

TTT..........FOR ONE OF THE GREATS UPHOLSTER OUT HERE IN L.A.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

R I P JAVIER


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

here u go


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 7 2007, 02:51 AM~7192660
> *any pics of this beautiful paint job? :0
> *


Lifestyle topic homie


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Can someone pm me with a price for a 10'X10' display for a bike? :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## G Style

HEY HENRY POST SOME OF MARIO'S CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

over 10 years ago!!!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 6 2007, 11:03 PM~7196160
> *I'LL HAVE MY SHIT OUT THIS YEAR... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2007, 11:49 PM~7223811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over 10 years ago!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHANTOM

You got some of the best work I've ever seen


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

pimping ain't easy!!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## Klean Kut

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2007, 12:28 AM~7223682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL

do u need an apprentice to teach everything you know to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

yo how much does henry charge ? i wanna get that love seat style tuck and roll with the buttons in velour like whats in cold steel. also wanting to get sum wrinkled black velour as a trim how much would that run ?


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2007, 09:51 AM~7239235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pimping ain't easy!!
> *


WHICH ONE IS HENRY??.......... :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 12 2007, 06:00 PM~7242514
> *WHICH ONE IS HENRY??.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 12 2007, 02:38 PM~7240923
> *do u need an apprentice to teach everything you know to :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NOT AT THIS TIME!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: Wuz up Henry :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHATS UP HENRY....? I WANNA GET A PRICE ON INTERIOR , HIT ME UP MAN THANKS


----------



## SIXONERAG

hey whats uo mann clean work im looking for that tuck-n-roll style like rat rods do now a days i realy like your work and was going to go with a local shop here in bloomington ca.but id like to go talk with you first im looking for that old tj style tuck n roll~can you post up some info like a busniess adress so i can check you out im in fontana rite off the 210 fwy~


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 15 2007, 12:16 AM~7266023
> *WHATS UP HENRY....? I WANNA GET  A PRICE ON INTERIOR , HIT ME UP MAN THANKS
> *


what kind of interior?????? call me @(626)358-6463


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## gabendacutlass

nice work...


----------



## CADILLACSAM

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Feb 16 2007, 02:20 AM~7275710
> *nice work...
> *


X2


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 10:36 PM~7255353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i remember this photo shoot...dam i wish i could find that girl..........


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

BEFORE


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

AFTER!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

BEFORE


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

AFTER!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

BEFORE


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

AFTER!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

BEFORE


----------



## BIGTITO64

:thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

AFTER!


----------



## G Style

THAT ELCO CAME OUT NICE...


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## uce84

:0 Nice work


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Level33

Saw your work on here and thought it was pretty clean stuff, I got a 68 ss rag top that need its intieror done its not in to bad of a shape mostly just the front two seat have tears, i want to have everything redone and a new covertable top put in. but i was wounder about what something like this goes for and whats the wait on it? 











Thanks.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Feb 27 2007, 08:33 PM~7368466
> *Saw your work on here and thought it was pretty clean stuff, I got a 68 ss rag top that need its intieror done its not in to bad of a shape mostly just the front two seat have tears, i want to have everything redone and a new covertable top put in. but i was wounder about what something like this goes for and whats the wait on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> *


you should try calling his shop, he always answers. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Baggedmonte

Great work.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## black sunday

BEST INTERIOR LRM SHOW PHX 2007 CONGRATS. FROM THE LOW LOWZ AND MORE CREW


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Mar 5 2007, 11:03 AM~7410829
> *BEST INTERIOR LRM SHOW PHX 2007 CONGRATS. FROM THE LOW LOWZ AND MORE CREW
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Mar 5 2007, 12:03 PM~7410829
> *BEST INTERIOR LRM SHOW PHX 2007 CONGRATS. FROM THE LOW LOWZ AND MORE CREW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

BLACK SUNDAY WAS DONE IN FULL LEATHER & SUEDE! FROM HEADLINER TO FLOOR ! :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

EL AMO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## DRUID

I always admired your work. There are only a few that can do tuck n roll the way you do, I know a lot of people like original but don't give up on tuck n roll yet.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD

nice ass work :thumbsup: PM sent


----------



## el amo

Hey Henreee!!!!!
Thanks for such a god job! :biggrin:


----------



## el amo

SunnyD , Thanks! I hope you like the 65 california classic. Thanks again.. Its always nice to hear positive comments. Jose barba


----------



## BAGO

NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576

you guess have such a talent


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## uce84

:0


----------



## OGDinoe1

Nice work


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

TTT


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

past project


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

past project


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2007, 10:19 PM~7448232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Love this 65 :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 1989ltc

what had to be reinforced for the cutty chop top and how much for the power convertible top...im doing a four door lincoln all custom everything,im doing it myself and just would like to know how i would go about making a convertible top...thank you


----------



## 1989ltc

also on them biscuit tuck jobs i noticed that the gas pedal and brake pedal are hidden with panel do those like come out when you drive or is there like some gas pedal and brake buttons odd question i know ...but anything can be done with thought...anyways let me know ...thank you...oh and by the way is there a school any one knows of that teaches lowrider interiors or does any car upholstery school teach it...preferably in az if possible...i know some things but would like to know more and go in business for myself some day..


----------



## SUNNYD

:uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:nicoderm:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2007, 10:36 PM~7255353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


best interior for truck first out san diego 02


----------



## Spanish Caravan

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 6 2007, 04:51 PM~7192654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the job you did on mine...


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## THE PETE-STA

DAMN BRO!!! YOUR WORK IS FUCKIN SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

X2


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Apr 8 2007, 12:42 AM~7642173
> *I love the job you did on mine...
> *


that looks real nice brother


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 93FLEET

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2007, 11:27 PM~7223679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UMMMMMMM THAT LOOKS FAMILIAR WHAT UP HENRY I NEED SOME WORK DONE ON A BUMPER KIT :yessad:


----------



## 1989ltc

still wondering how i make a convertible and if on the biscuit tuck jobs how the gas pedal is hidden


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

JUST RELEASED!!!!!ALL LEATHER - SUEDE - AND REAL CROC!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## slo

dam good work!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

best display LRM SAN BERDOO


----------



## SUNNYD

bump


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2007, 03:44 PM~7713680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is cleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

I see you EDUB :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## E DUB

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 18 2007, 09:39 PM~7724701
> *I see you EDUB :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *


dude you need to change your name to "ttt"


----------



## menace59

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 5 2007, 11:39 PM~7185865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dammm!!! That looks like a 59 impala convertible trunck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## uce84

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 19 2007, 12:39 AM~7724694
> *That is cleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


clean asss car :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 18 2007, 09:39 PM~7724694
> *That is cleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats bad


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## G Style

BUMP


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## Chubby




----------



## SUNNYD

:yes:


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS

These interiors are stupid nice. . .

More Pics!


----------



## uce84




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## G Style




----------



## el amo

Thats Henreees bad ass work :biggrin:


----------



## uce84

:0


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 17 2007, 04:28 PM~7926559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Henreees bad ass work :biggrin:
> *


EVERYTHING HENRY TOUCHES IS A WORK OF ART...


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

This is an awesome topic! :cheesy:


----------



## el amo

El Amo Premier cc Los Angeles


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## black sunday

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2007, 11:18 PM~7196280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAD TO INFORM U THAT THIS ONE IS NO LONGER A PART OF THE LOW LOWZ AND MORE FAMILY


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

:banghead: WHAT YOU SOLD IT???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by el amo_@May 18 2007, 04:26 PM~7932654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Amo Premier cc Los Angeles
> *


custom but classy, gotta love it...


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SPIRIT 62

BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 25 2007, 04:04 PM~7979240
> *custom but classy, gotta love it...
> *


THANKS
:thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 26 2007, 10:05 AM~7983008
> *BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## foey

:0 great work, where in Monrovia? I'm like 5 min. away from the city.


----------



## HARD KANDY

Do you have a rough price to do a friberglass dash and a center cancel


----------



## TonyO

Henry's work is always the best :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 29 2007, 11:13 AM~8000019
> *:0 great work, where in Monrovia? I'm like 5 min. away from the city.
> *


INSIDE THE MONROVIA AUTO CENTER ON HUNTINGTON DR/CYPRESS


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 29 2007, 02:20 PM~8001218
> *Henry's work is always the best :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 03:43 PM~8002143
> *:biggrin: THANKS
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET

HEY HENRY POST SOME PICTURES OF THAT FULLY CUSTOM BUMPER KIT YOU DID FOR ME :twak:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

:banghead: LOST THE PICTURES BRING THE KIT BACK!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

I THINK YOU THE GUY TO DO THE CAPRICE I'LL HIT YOU WHEN I'M READY


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## G Style

NO MOONLIGHTING HENRY :no:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 11 2007, 05:44 PM~8085110
> *NO MOONLIGHTING HENRY  :no:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## menace59

Are you going to be there on Saturday?


----------



## calipeno66

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 08:41 AM~8081573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice job 
:thumbsup: interior next right ?


----------



## calipeno66




----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 12 2007, 04:04 PM~8091615
> *nice job
> :thumbsup: interior next right ?
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 12 2007, 06:49 PM~8092902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass set up


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## calipeno66

Big Frank from Homies put in the work. (bowtie connec.)


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

IV'E BEEN WAITING TO POST THESE ??????? :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2007, 05:27 PM~8099600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IV'E BEEN WAITING TO POST THESE ??????? :biggrin:
> *


got damn :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

i NEEd yOUr hElP bAd aNd a.S.aP!! CALL ME 323-351-5331


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G




----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS

Henry,

You got pics of Monte Carlo interiors??? Preferably 78-80, but any is coo. . . :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Try calling his shop and he could give you some ideas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

very nice


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 16 2007, 01:44 PM~8117268
> *very nice
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2007, 12:49 PM~8117285
> *THANKS :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

HERE YOU GO JR! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 18 2007, 05:02 PM~8129656
> *ttt
> *


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 21 2007, 04:34 PM~8150442
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FIREMAN63

HENRY CUSTOM

WHAT UP MAAN
BIG SEANZILLA SAID YOU NEED ANY HELP OVER THERE ?
HE WANTS TO SHOOT ALL YOUR STAPLES LIKE BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 22 2007, 04:03 PM~8157593
> *ttt
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Dreammaker65

All I can say is WOW your work is off tha hook :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Jun 24 2007, 12:20 AM~8164385
> *All I can say is WOW your work is off tha hook :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 24 2007, 07:06 PM~8168418
> *ttt
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:nono:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 25 2007, 05:50 PM~8174924
> *:nono:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:cheesy:


----------



## G Style

HEY HENRY I THINK ITS TIME FOR YOU TO POST UP SOME NEW PHOTOS :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 28 2007, 07:25 PM~8197736
> *HEY HENRY I THINK ITS TIME FOR YOU TO POST UP SOME NEW PHOTOS :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> COMING SOON DON'T TRIP!!!!!!!!
> hno: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0 :0


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2007, 05:02 PM~8204987
> *
> COMING SOON DON'T TRIP!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## caliup1

nice work.


----------



## G Style




----------



## el amo

*Get ready Henreee!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 3 2007, 10:51 PM~8231135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready Henreee!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice shirt where u get it at


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 4 2007, 08:58 AM~8232877
> *thats a nice shirt where u get it at
> *


I paide for the girl and he tosssed in the shirt with deal :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 4 2007, 01:06 PM~8234160
> *I paide for the girl and he tosssed in the shirt with deal :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY

:0 :0 :0 THATS BAD AZZ INTERIOR WORK RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: HENRY`S CUTOMS #1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOPEFULLY YOU CAN DO SOME WORK FOR MY RIDE  ANY MORE PIKZ???


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 4 2007, 11:06 AM~8234160
> *I paide for the girl and he tosssed in the shirt with deal :biggrin:
> *


HENRY NEVER GAVE ME A SHIRT!! :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> .DON'T TRIP I GOT YOU COVERED !!! IT'S IN THE MAIL :biggrin:
> : :nicoderm:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jul 7 2007, 03:56 PM~8255358
> *:0  :0 :0 THATS BAD AZZ INTERIOR WORK RIGHT THERE  :thumbsup: HENRY`S CUTOMS #1 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HOPEFULLY YOU CAN DO SOME WORK FOR MY RIDE  ANY MORE PIKZ???
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS !! ANY TIME YOUR READY TO DO YOUR CAR GIVE ME A CALL.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2007, 05:21 PM~8256066
> *
> DON'T TRIP I GOT YOU COVERED !!! IT'S IN THE MAIL
> : :nicoderm:
> *


:nosad:


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> .DON'T TRIP I GOT YOU COVERED !!! IT'S IN THE MAIL :biggrin:
> : :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> where is my yellow shirt :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Jul 11 2007, 09:35 AM~8283341
> *where is my yellow shirt    :dunno:
> *


ITS ON ORDER > COMPANY HAS RUN OUT OF #2 YELLOW DYE COMING SOON 
:banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2007, 08:53 AM~8283487
> *ITS ON ORDER > COMPANY HAS RUN OUT OF #2 YELLOW DYE COMING SOON
> :banghead:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 7 2007, 05:30 PM~8255814
> *G*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 12 2007, 01:08 PM~8293722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: HA HA WHAT UP SUPPLY'S ARE LIMITED ! </span> WHAT DO YOU NEED DONE ON YOUR CAR????
> :nicoderm: <span style=\'color:red\'>CALENDAR CLOSING SOON (2007)!!! :ugh:*


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 01:39 PM~8293972
> *SUPPLY'S ARE LIMITED ! </span> WHAT DO YOU NEED DONE ON YOUR CAR????
> :nicoderm: <span style=\'color:red\'>CALENDAR CLOSING SOON (2007)!!! :ugh:
> *


 i need my trunk :dunno: :yessad:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Jul 13 2007, 07:23 PM~8304562
> *i need my trunk    :dunno:        :yessad:
> *


get in line :biggrin:


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 13 2007, 07:15 PM~8304817
> *get in line :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Jul 13 2007, 06:23 PM~8304562
> *i need my trunk    :dunno:        :yessad:
> *


DEPOSIT SECURES NEXT IN LINE!!!!!!!  :0 :0 :0 HURRY TIME IS RUNNING OUT!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2007, 05:21 PM~8309073
> *DEPOSIT SECURES NEXT IN LINE!!!!!!!   :0  :0  :0 HURRY TIME IS RUNNING OUT!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2007, 03:21 PM~8309073
> *DEPOSIT SECURES NEXT IN LINE!!!!!!!   :0  :0  :0 HURRY TIME IS RUNNING OUT!
> *



MONEY TALKS...BULLSHIT WALKS....


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

WHATS UP O.G. HENRY!! DAMM I WISH I HAD LOTS OF MONEY BRO!! U WOULD BE DA 1ST. VATO I WOULD CALL!!! HEY HENRY JUST REMEMBER WHERE DA SHIT 1ST. STARTED!! YOU MEMBER!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT FOR U HENRY!!!! EL ADAM " T O G E T H E R "


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 23 2007, 07:49 PM~8374879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP O.G. HENRY!! DAMM I WISH I HAD LOTS OF MONEY BRO!! U WOULD BE DA 1ST. VATO I WOULD CALL!!! HEY HENRY JUST REMEMBER WHERE DA SHIT 1ST. STARTED!! YOU MEMBER!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! MUCH LOVE & RESPECT FOR U HENRY!!!! EL ADAM " T O G E T H E R "
> *


I MEMBER >>>> HEY ADAM I NEED TWO COPYS OF THAT MAGAZINE DO YOU HAVE ANY EXTRA???????


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: YES I DO HOMMIE!!! I THINK I HAVE 1 MORE BUT ITS KINDA OLD!! BUT IT STILL LOOKS GOOD BRO!!! LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED IT! (626)203-2235


----------



## willie7797

How did u get in this trade Henry?


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 6 2007, 06:39 PM~8488625
> *
> *


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

? what shades of orange suede do you carry and can post them thanks !


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## calipeno66




----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2007, 10:28 AM~7207902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow i did not know u did this interior


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2007, 01:17 AM~7196270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what exact color is that anyone know?


----------



## Dominance CC

:thumbsup: Nice work!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2007, 11:08 PM~7205526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what I'm talking about :yes:


----------



## menace59

HEY Henry,

How is my fiberglass coming along? You think it will be ready this weekend. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 31 2007, 01:21 AM~8684129
> *HEY Henry,
> 
> How is my fiberglass coming along? You think it will be ready this weekend. Keep up the good work!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 30 2007, 11:21 PM~8684129
> *HEY Henry,
> 
> How is my fiberglass coming along? You think it will be ready this weekend. Keep up the good work!!!!
> *


 :nono:
HENRY SUPPOSED TO BE WORKING ON SOMETHING ELSE !! :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 31 2007, 09:30 PM~8690176
> *:nono:
> HENRY SUPPOSED TO BE WORKING ON SOMETHING ELSE !! :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

Nobody has any more pics. of Henry's work :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## 925eastbayrider

wheres the low c pics hiding?


----------



## escott34

henry whats up fool its eddie pervs people man how have you been bro well hit me up ok and tell pops lobo i said whats up also


----------



## G Style




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*EVERYONE is invited to come out to our 1st Annual LayItLow Picnic out here.......
Bring your rides, and families and some food for your group and lets kick back....
LayItLow Style*









*here is a link to the Park maybe this will help some of you fellas*
http://www.ci.fremont.ca.us/Recreation/Qua...kes/default.htm


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 6 2007, 10:31 PM~8735850
> *wheres the low c pics hiding?
> *


Maybe in the future your car's pics. will be in here. :0 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 13 2007, 05:58 PM~8785691
> *Maybe in the future your car's pics. will be in here. :0  :0
> *


haha maby 
but you forgot 

my pockets arent as deep as your hustler :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 19 2007, 12:16 PM~8824840
> *haha maby
> but you forgot
> 
> my pockets arent as deep as your hustler :biggrin:
> *


Come on grasshopper, think postitive. :biggrin: It can be done.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:SHIT IF ANYTING.....I SHOULD GET A SHIRT DAMMIT!!!!WHATS UP WITH "BIG HENRY!!!!!" 3X!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Feb 20 2007, 10:24 PM~7313788
> *dam i remember this photo shoot...dam i wish i could find that girl..........
> *


haha yeah me too


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## el amo

:wave: HI HENREEEEE


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 2 2007, 03:14 PM~8697493
> *Nobody has any more pics. of Henry's work :biggrin:
> *


i'll post some when i get home


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Sep 30 2007, 08:24 AM~8899768
> *i'll post some when i get home
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Sep 30 2007, 07:24 AM~8899768
> *i'll post some when i get home
> *


HEY HOMIE ..HOW MANY DAYS DOES IT TAKE YOU TO GET HOME?? :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Henry TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 3 2007, 05:20 PM~8927025
> *HEY HOMIE ..HOW MANY DAYS DOES IT TAKE YOU TO GET HOME?? :biggrin:
> *


a few.








henry's finest work.


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

i don't want to take that shit out of storage. afraid to see what it looks like.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

"TWO FACE"INTERIOR HENRYS CUSTOMS @ D&D DESIGNS.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i wanna c expensive


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 14 2007, 10:59 PM~9002258
> *i wanna c expensive
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 15 2007, 06:42 PM~9008713
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Oct 8 2007, 12:19 AM~8950637
> *a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry's finest work.
> *


around how much did u pay for that


----------



## Hustler on the go

Henry  Where are you. :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: HERE I AM :nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 07:22 PM~9061025
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: HERE I AM  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2007, 06:22 PM~9061025
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: HERE I AM  :nicoderm:
> *


SEE YOU SATURDAY!! :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 5 2007, 11:44 PM~7184486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i had that poster hanging in my room back in jersey


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SEANZILLA

WAZ UP MANNNNNNNN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

WASSUP HENRY... BIG RASTA JUST SENDING SMOKE SIGNALS TO YOU HOMIE. NICE MEETING YOU WHEN ME AND G-STYLE CAME DOWN AND GAVE YOU A VISIT. I'LL BE DOWN THIS WEEKEND FOR THE NLRA CAR SHOW, ARE YOU GOING?


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 1 2007, 12:11 AM~9128650
> * WASSUP HENRY... BIG RASTA JUST SENDING SMOKE SIGNALS TO YOU HOMIE. NICE MEETING YOU WHEN ME AND G-STYLE CAME DOWN AND GAVE YOU A VISIT. I'LL BE DOWN THIS WEEKEND FOR THE NLRA CAR SHOW, ARE YOU GOING?
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 10 2007, 05:55 PM~9199783
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

H-E-N-R-Y


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

Pics!!!!


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 5 2007, 08:34 PM~7184376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style

HEY HENRY I DIDN'T KNOW YOU USED TO ROLL WITH AZTLAN IMPERIALS BACK IN THE DAYS! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

HENRY, Some one told me to tell you that they'll see you back in a couple of months after the car gets a face lift. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## G Style

Took a little trip to see Henry............ :cheesy:


----------



## G Style

:wave: What up Henry


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

Henry. :dunno:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 26 2007, 08:35 PM~9313288
> *:wave: What up Henry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Supp Henry


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wow:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## OldDirty

How did I miss this thread. The interiors posted in this thread are by far some of the cleanest I've seen. Great work


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 30 2007, 04:03 PM~9342893
> *How did I miss this thread. The interiors posted in this thread are by far some of the cleanest I've seen. Great work
> *


X100 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

Henry post some more pics.. Plllllleeeeeeeaaaaassssseeeeeee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 1 2007, 08:56 PM~9351647
> *
> *


 onde estan las fotos .................... post something henry !!!!! comn mann


----------



## G Style

X2 HENRY HAS BEEN HELLA BUSY


----------



## SEANZILLA

HEY HENRY....POST THE PICS FROM THE LOWRIDER BIKE ISSUE WE DID WHEN WE WORKED TOGETHER AT ALTERD AUTOS............I THINK IT WAS IN 93 OR 94


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

thanx for the pics fireman :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

It's about time you post something! :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YUP! WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE WHATZ COMING UP IN * "2008"* :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 08:42 PM~9384556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YUP! WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE WHATZ COMING UP IN  "2008"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

HERE'S MORE HISTORY


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Dec 6 2007, 06:13 PM~9392436
> *HERE'S MORE HISTORY
> *


OK ....... NOW ANSWER YOUR PHONE! :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Dec 6 2007, 07:13 PM~9392436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S MORE HISTORY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## uce84

nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:uh: :uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0


----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp Henry :wave:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## TOPFAN

Henry.....where you at?


Did you forget about me?


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS+Apr 17 2007, 05:44 PM~7713680-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2007, 11:25 PM~7716538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what kind of seats are these? from what car are they?


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

BEAUTIFUL WORK!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

SEE YOU SATURDAY! :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## G Style

HAPPY NEW YEAR ..HENRY :cheesy:


----------



## G Style




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## G Style

T T T
:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Apr 10 2007, 01:02 AM~7655649
> *that looks real nice brother
> *


Hey Henry how much do u charge for work like this on a cutlass? PM me.


----------



## G Style

IT'S NOT CHEAP BUT IT'S WORTH EVERY PENNY!! CLEAN ASS WORK 4 SURE!


----------



## SEANZILLA

MAKE SURE THEM SEAMS LINE UP MANNNNNNNN


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## black sunday

its not the seems its the foam on the bottom of the drivers seat....  but shit who cares its a picnic car


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 14 2008, 05:35 PM~9693689
> *MAKE SURE THEM SEAMS LINE UP MANNNNNNNN
> *


lets see your shit!! does it even have windows???????nose them up , talk is cheap!!!!


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 14 2008, 05:35 PM~9693689
> *MAKE SURE THEM SEAMS LINE UP MANNNNNNNN
> *


lets see what youve built!!! does it even have windows??talk is cheap!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 12 2008, 11:06 AM~9675785
> *Hey Henry how much do u charge for work like this on a cutlass? PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MONTE


----------



## REYXTC

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 18 2008, 10:31 AM~9726830
> *lets see what youve built!!! does it even have windows??talk is cheap!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 18 2008, 11:28 AM~9726813
> *lets see your shit!! does it even have windows???????nose them up , talk is cheap!!!!
> *


ASSHOLE


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 20 2008, 12:47 AM~9737434
> *ASSHOLE
> *


*I dont give ahit what kind of relationship you have with henry, dont pick apart one of my club members car.*


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 20 2008, 09:46 AM~9738688
> *I dont give ahit what kind of relationship you have with henry, dont pick apart one of my club members car.
> *


I'M NOT EVEN TALKING ABOUT ANY CAR........ SO DONT JUMP THE GUN...IT'S A JOKE FOR ME & HENRY NOT U OR YOUR CLUB......

UNLIKE YOUR WINDOW REMARK......


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jan 16 2008, 11:03 PM~9715837
> *its not the seems its the foam on the bottom of the drivers seat....  but shit who cares its a picnic car
> *


that coment has nothing to do with the car bro.......

i worked with henry for a coupe of years and he would talk shit about my seems and they didnt line up.......its a side joke with nothing to do with the car... if i ment it for the car i would have replyed to the car post .....but thats not the case.......

people should not jump the gun and run off the mouth without all the info.....and maybe send a pm to see whats up....not start talking shit


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## FIREMAN63

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 18 2008, 12:31 PM~9726830
> *lets see what youve built!!! does it even have windows??talk is cheap!!!
> *


 LIFESTYLE DONT PICK APART NOBODYS CAR , HENRY HAS BEEN THE HOMIE FOR A LONG FUCKIN TIME , IT SEEM LIKE YOU ARE THE ONE TALKIN SHIT ABOUT CLUB CARS , WAY OUT OF LINE THERE HOMIE , BUT NO BIG DEAL 
IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ALL THIS STILL YOU CAN PM ME AND ILL SEND YOU MY # 

SGT 63 
LIFESTYLE 

MY NAME IS ALBERT 

HENRY SORRY FOR THIS POST NO DISRESPECT TO YOU


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Jan 20 2008, 11:01 PM~9743786
> *LIFESTYLE DONT PICK APART NOBODYS CAR  , HENRY  HAS BEEN THE HOMIE FOR A LONG FUCKIN TIME ,  IT SEEM LIKE YOU ARE THE ONE TALKIN SHIT ABOUT CLUB CARS  , WAY OUT OF LINE THERE HOMIE , BUT NO BIG DEAL
> IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ALL THIS STILL YOU CAN PM ME AND ILL SEND YOU MY #
> 
> SGT 63
> LIFESTYLE
> 
> MY NAME IS ALBERT
> 
> HENRY SORRY FOR THIS POST  NO DISRESPECT TO YOU
> *


 NONE TAKEN ! :wow: ITS ALL A MISS UNDERSTANDING :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 18 2008, 12:28 PM~9726813
> *lets see your shit!! does it even have windows???????nose them up , talk is cheap!!!!
> *


:0 :0 dammmmmm calmado, wats wrong with NO windows, BY THE WAY WE DONT HOP WE DONT HAVE TO NOSE THEM UP


----------



## cool runnings

wassup henry - BIG RASTA from the bay area. i'm friends with glen from low creations. hey i've been thinking about doing my interior in my 67, i'm coming to you this year - hope you have some room!!!. ONE LOVE homie


----------



## johndmonster

Whats up all my brothers im watching .Hey henry nice work


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 21 2008, 09:17 AM~9745956
> * wassup henry - BIG RASTA from the bay area. i'm friends with glen from low creations. hey i've been thinking about doing my interior in my 67, i'm coming to you this year - hope you have some room!!!. ONE LOVE homie
> *


DAMN!!!! BIG BALLER DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD THAT KIND OF MONEY TO SPEND! :0


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jan 22 2008, 06:37 PM~9758516
> *DAMN!!!! BIG BALLER DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD THAT KIND OF MONEY TO SPEND! :0
> *


  stacking up those chips aint easy....someone has to do it. i'm trying to be like you BIG "G".


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 23 2008, 04:14 PM~9766133
> * stacking up those chips aint easy....someone has to do it. i'm trying to be like you BIG "G".
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

What's up Henry!


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jan 21 2008, 03:58 PM~9748894
> *Whats up all my brothers  im watching .Hey henry  nice work
> *



:nicoderm: ........


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Spanish Caravan

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jan 21 2008, 08:59 AM~9745485
> *:0  :0 dammmmmm calmado, wats wrong with NO windows, BY THE WAY WE DONT HOP WE DONT HAVE TO NOSE THEM UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY

:biggrin: BIG Q-VO TO HENRY'S CUSTOMS


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## Guest

Nice Work Henry. :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jan 27 2008, 08:03 AM~9794532
> *:nicoderm: ........
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 12 2008, 02:06 PM~9675785
> *Hey Henry how much do u charge for work like this on a cutlass? PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what car did these seats come out of?


----------



## A&W

Nice work Henry :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## G Style




----------



## OGDinoe1

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SEANZILLA

WAZ UP HENRY........ :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE

U GET DOWN SOME REALLY NICE WERK


----------



## sumorcheda

beautiful work!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp Henry :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

TAKE CARE OF MY SEATS! :0


----------



## dickies

henry wats up man? it's spiko75. wen can you do 75 rag top?


----------



## G Style




----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Feb 14 2008, 11:02 PM~9947077
> * WAZ UP HENRY........ :biggrin:
> *


 whats up mannnnn , henry thanks again brother


----------



## Duce'sWild

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Feb 22 2008, 10:03 PM~10009544
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 18 2008, 09:44 PM~9975364
> *TAKE CARE OF MY SEATS! :0
> *


  WHAT SEATS :roflmao:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Feb 22 2008, 11:03 PM~10009544
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: R.I.P MIKE :angel:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CAPTIAN&COKE_@Feb 15 2008, 06:03 PM~9952480
> *U GET DOWN SOME REALLY NICE WERK
> *


 :thumbsup: THANK YOU! :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sumorcheda_@Feb 15 2008, 10:19 PM~9954491
> *beautiful work!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Feb 21 2008, 09:47 PM~10001358
> *whats up mannnnn  ,    henry  thanks again brother
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 21 2008, 10:17 AM~9745956
> * wassup henry - BIG RASTA from the bay area. i'm friends with glen from low creations. hey i've been thinking about doing my interior in my 67, i'm coming to you this year - hope you have some room!!!. ONE LOVE homie
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD MEETING YOU , LET ME KNOW IN ADVANCE WHEN YOU ARE READY !!!!! ROOM FILLING UP FAST ?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

HENry!!! WHATS UP MAN LONG TIME NO HEAR BRO!!!!  I hope you still have that design you where coming up with I will be calling you soon real soon!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2008, 05:40 PM~10013546
> *:biggrin: GOOD MEETING YOU , LET ME KNOW IN ADVANCE WHEN YOU ARE READY !!!!! ROOM FILLING UP FAST ?????? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 23 2008, 05:52 PM~10013654
> *HENry!!! WHATS UP MAN LONG TIME NO HEAR BRO!!!!  I hope you still have that design you where coming up with I will be calling you soon real soon!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2008, 04:29 PM~10013470
> * WHAT SEATS :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## G Style

:wave:


----------



## G Style




----------



## SGV-POMONA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## soldierboy

how much to do a 96 impala ss im am a phone call away of buying the OSTRICH (4 skins) and how long would it take?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 24 2008, 02:24 PM~10018651
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Top notch work. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 9 2008, 01:55 AM~10125322
> *Top notch work.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2008, 04:39 PM~10136420
> *THANKS :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

WAZ UP HENRY.....


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave: :wave: Wuz up Everybody!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Henry Always doing it big!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## G Style




----------



## BIG TURTLE

nice work homie .........


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 9 2008, 12:55 AM~10125322
> *Top notch work.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowriderlife

Henry's a punk........................... :biggrin: but his dad Lobo is cool though........haha.. :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 27 2008, 09:45 PM~10273441
> *Henry's a punk........................... :biggrin:  but his dad Lobo is cool though........haha.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: ............. :twak: >>>lowriderlife<<<< :twak: ..... :nicoderm:


----------



## lowriderlife

:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:56 AM~10276852
> *:nono: .............  :twak: >>>lowriderlife<<<< :twak: ..... :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 27 2008, 08:45 PM~10273441
> *Henry's a punk........................... :biggrin:  but his dad Lobo is cool though........haha.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el amo

Henreeeee,,,,,,,tic, toc,tic,toc, you know what that means


----------



## G Style




----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR SOME BEAUTIFUL WORK


----------



## mr.fisheye

henry had to come by and show respect for your work, you with out a doubt are a top 3 interior guy(if not #1)...... we need to hook up on a car, peep our website www.vanderslicecustoms.com

i am the operations manager for rob vanderslice and dude i want you on one of our cars...ill definetly be in touch!!!

keep kickin ass bro...respect from the 505


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER

HOW MUCH FOR A REGAL


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 4 2008, 11:05 AM~10334966
> *henry had to come by and show respect for your work, you with out a doubt are a top 3 interior guy(if not #1)
> *


x2 I agree very much on this , Henry is definitely one of the the best in the Game and I'm proud to say he has worked on my car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 6 2008, 09:11 AM~10346843
> *x2 I agree very much on this , Henry is definitely one of the the best in the Game and I'm proud to say he has worked on my car. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 4 2008, 12:05 PM~10334966
> *henry had to come by and show respect for your work, you with out a doubt are a top 3 interior guy(if not #1)...... we need to hook up on a car, peep our website www.vanderslicecustoms.com
> 
> i am the operations manager for rob vanderslice and dude i want you on one of our cars...ill definetly be in touch!!!
> 
> keep kickin ass bro...respect from the 505
> *


THANKS ALOT :::::: LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO DO ONE OF YOUR CARS!!!! 
HENRYS CUSTOMS


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 6 2008, 09:11 AM~10346843
> *x2 I agree very much on this , Henry is definitely one of the the best in the Game and I'm proud to say he has worked on my car. :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU MR.G :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2008, 07:26 PM~10367996
> *THANKS  ALOT :::::: LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO DO ONE OF YOUR CARS!!!!
> HENRYS CUSTOMS
> *



for sure homie, i will throw your name out there for customers that come in...i know a few good interiors guys......but my take on it is...there are alot of "good" painters out there too....but people come to us when they want to differentiate themselve from the compitition....same with you.... so i like your work and forsure will do a car one day together....us together, best of show?!?!...im not saying, im just saying lol, lol ttyl bro


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 9 2008, 11:29 AM~10372954
> *for sure homie, i will throw your name out there for customers that come in...i know a few good interiors guys......but my take on it is...there are alot of "good" painters out there too....but people come to us when they want to differentiate themselve from the compitition....same with you.... so i like your work and forsure will do a car one day together....us together, best of show?!?!...im not saying, im just saying lol, lol ttyl bro
> *




price just went up


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 9 2008, 11:59 AM~10373237
> *price just went up
> *



MONEY AINT A THANG PLAYA.....ILL PAY WHAT ITS WORTH


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 9 2008, 12:32 PM~10373534
> *MONEY AINT A THANG PLAYA.....ILL PAY WHAT ITS WORTH
> *



Cha Ching!!! :biggrin: There you go Henry :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 10 2008, 07:34 AM~10380298
> *Cha Ching!!!  :biggrin: There you go Henry :biggrin:
> *


you get what u pay for in this industry....and cheap asses who always trying to work people over...dont get a quality product...so you set your price henry, i aint cheap playa.... i dont need to be, like other peeps..... and no worries, VANDERSLICE AND HENRY ON A CAR....IS ITS MONEYS WORTH ANYWAY!! SEE YOU SOON DOGG! LOL


----------



## Hustler on the go

Henry where are you.


----------



## G Style




----------



## Guest




----------



## lowridersfinest

henry are u going to be on livin the low life


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

henry your da fuckin man homie im definetly coming back to you brother 


thanx to you it set the bike off homie










> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 12:05 AM~10419239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## UpstateRider

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI....cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 10 2008, 07:34 AM~10380298
> *Cha Ching!!!  :biggrin: There you go Henry :biggrin:
> *


 thats it mann . . . .


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 13 2008, 03:02 PM~10406107
> *henry are u going to be on livin the low life
> *


 :biggrin: YES ITS GOING TO AIR THIS THURSDAY ? WE'LL SEE?


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 14 2008, 11:18 AM~10412613
> *henry your da fuckin man homie im definetly coming back to you brother
> thanx to you it set the bike off homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2008, 06:09 PM~10424936
> *:biggrin: YES ITS GOING TO AIR THIS THURSDAY ? WE'LL SEE?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2008, 07:09 PM~10424936
> *:biggrin: YES ITS GOING TO AIR THIS THURSDAY ? WE'LL SEE?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 67Caprice

Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Henry, I got to get an autograph. Being on TV and all. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:09 PM~10424936
> *:biggrin: YES ITS GOING TO AIR THIS THURSDAY ? WE'LL SEE?
> *


are they gonna put u on the bike episode too


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## staylow

TTT


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 14 2008, 11:18 AM~10412613
> *henry your da fuckin man homie im definetly coming back to you brother
> thanx to you it set the bike off homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



da bike looks bad ass


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

NEW TRUNK


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

NEW TRUNK


----------



## EL RAIDER

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go

Badass work once again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 23 2008, 08:38 PM~10489361
> *Badass work once again :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:16 PM~10489791
> *:biggrin: THANKS
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 23 2008, 09:16 PM~10489791
> *:biggrin: THANKS
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LA COUNTY




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## cool runnings

hey bro'... just wanted to give you props on the scene with 'LIVIN THE LOW LIFE" on the speed channel. one love henry - big rasta ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2008, 09:08 PM~10481204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn is all I can say :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 25 2008, 06:47 PM~10504782
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 25 2008, 03:14 PM~10503507
> *Damn is all I can say  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 27 2008, 07:56 AM~10513308
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## spikekid999

got any pics of the Devil's Advocate 68 dodge dart?? i was told to come ask here


----------



## bigal602




----------



## spikekid999

need as many detailed pics of this car as i can possibly get. interior,trunk,underside,motor, ect


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@May 5 2008, 06:08 PM~10582556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAZ UP HENRY........ WE GO WAYYYYYYYYYY BACK BRO :cheesy:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship: TALK ABOUT WAAAAY BAAAACK!!!! WHATS UP HENRY!! DAMM U DO BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMEBOY!! KEEP IT UP BRO!! MR. ADAM


----------



## G Style

:wave: Hurry up


----------



## Hustler on the go

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## G Style

:uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 20 2008, 08:38 PM~10700487
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

any new finished projects Henry?? :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SEANZILLA

HENRY..... HELLO........ ARE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style




----------



## killakali

whats the avg price for a high end install?


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by killakali_@May 29 2008, 12:53 AM~10760311
> *whats the avg price for a high end install?
> *


try calling him.


----------



## lowriderlife

t.t.t....................for the homie HENRY.............. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wow:


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by killakali_@May 28 2008, 11:53 PM~10760311
> *whats the avg price for a high end install?
> *


$20GZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## CE 707

any new pics


----------



## el amo

SUP HENREE? HANDLE YO BUSINESSSSSS


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## el amo

SUP HENREE,,, MAN MY SHIT SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2008, 09:08 PM~10481213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW TRUNK
> *


THATS PREMIER C.C REPRESENTING!!! NICE WORK


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## el amo

:biggrin:


----------



## el amo

*CALIFORNIA CLASICC*


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

:nicoderm:


----------



## G Style

:wave: where you at Henry?


----------



## ke miras

Any more pics of the caddy from LLL. That top was off the hook.


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Jul 29 2008, 10:06 PM~11212300
> *Any more pics of the caddy from LLL. That top was off the hook.
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 15 2008, 06:13 PM~11354974
> *
> *


 whats up henry , whats new . . .. .. . . eddie 63 '' THE LAST LAUGH ''


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Aug 22 2008, 08:42 AM~11410741
> *whats up henry , whats new    . . .. .. . .  eddie 63  '' THE LAST LAUGH ''
> *


 congrats henry for winning best interior in S.D. SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Sep 6 2008, 08:48 PM~11537949
> *congrats henry for winning best interior in S.D. SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hellraizer

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:20 PM~9383147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellraizer

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 6 2007, 12:08 AM~7184757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## PICAZZO

TTT


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

JUST RELEASED " EYES WITHOUT A FACE '


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:16 PM~11862888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

:thumbsup: ALBERT :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
AND NOW EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.!:thumbsup: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED

ALL OF YOUR WORK IS BEAUTIFUL....

KEEP IT UP.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

beautiful work...


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

what are the prices on interiors?????.....im looking forward to get a brand new interior on my 93 fleetwood........so iwas wondering if the prices are affordable


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 08:16 PM~11862888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

Bad ass work on that red cadi from LIFESTYLE c.c homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11920840
> *ALL OF YOUR WORK IS BEAUTIFUL....
> 
> KEEP IT UP.
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11923703
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS !!!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 21 2008, 09:26 PM~11936145
> *Bad ass work on that red cadi from LIFESTYLE c.c homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## washedupcoupe

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2008, 04:48 PM~11904028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: ALBERT  :thumbsup:
> *


looked good in the mag


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SEANZILLA

:wave: WUUUUUZZZZ UPPPPPP MANNNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 3 2008, 01:36 PM~12048118
> *:wave: WUUUUUZZZZ UPPPPPP MANNNNNNNNN :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UPPEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSS SEANZILLA :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2008, 04:05 PM~12050261
> *WHAT UPPEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSS SEANZILLA :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

FORD GALAXIE COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2008, 07:05 PM~12150049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2008, 07:02 PM~12150010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent Work Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Dec 6 2007, 07:14 PM~9392441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMMM MY FAV LINCOLN... 

MAN YOUR WORK IS BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## BOXER 323

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:13 PM~11862837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RELEASED " EYES WITHOUT A FACE '
> *


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 16 2008, 12:57 AM~12169754
> *DAMMM MY FAV LINCOLN...
> 
> MAN YOUR WORK IS BEAUTIFUL...
> 
> 
> *


THANK YOU 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: STILL LOOKING FOR A COPY OF THAT ISSUE DO YOU KNOW ANYBODY WHO HAS ONE EXTRA?


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## that_loco

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2008, 07:04 PM~12150023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by thatlocofromep_@Nov 18 2008, 06:23 PM~12195005
> *clean
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 06:27 PM~12195051
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Much props to Henry, one badass upholster. :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

* " HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL "*


----------



## Hustler on the go

:wave:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## sevenonefourlife

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 28 2008, 07:08 PM~12284142
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## cheloRO75




----------



## el amo

SUP HENREEEE! HOPE ALL IS WELL,,, MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## MISTER ED

CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT KIND A SEWING MACINE YOU USE..... AND WHAT TYPE OF NEEDLE AND THREAD ??????


----------



## STKN209




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2007, 11:08 PM~7205526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a henry do you know what part they where from?


----------



## raiderart

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2008, 02:20 PM~12172332
> *THANK YOU
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: STILL LOOKING FOR A COPY OF THAT ISSUE DO YOU KNOW ANYBODY WHO HAS ONE EXTRA?
> *


----------



## raiderart

Hey Henry whats up? I know some guy that has a couple Lowrider Issues . Brand new :0 . Ill ask if he wants to part with one of them.  . About the Pixs of the Undercarrige. its all packed in boxes, well protected. ill see about taking some.


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## POISON 831

Q-VO HENRY... COO TALKING TO U ONCE AGAIN YESTERDAY HOMIE uffin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## MR.559




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## MR NOPAL

hey mr one man shop? :biggrin: is my car ready?


----------



## MR.559




----------



## lowriderlife

ttt...................................sup Henry??!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 4 2009, 01:15 PM~12601600
> *
> *


HEY YOU GUY


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## OGDinoe1

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## RESURRECTION_2009

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Mar 25 2009, 11:37 AM~13385583
> *
> *


DAMM SEAN YOUR GONNA HAVE TO HOOK ME UP WITH YOUR BOY


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 05:21 PM~9383164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for the pics fireman :thumbsup:
> *


What kind of seats are these? What type of car are they from?


----------



## MR NOPAL

IS MY CAR READY !!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## G Style

Hope you didnt sell my seats? :


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## G Style

:wave: Where you at


----------



## puertorican65

how much for a stayfast top on a 65 rag


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

JUST RELEASED CALI PENO'S " NEW TRUNK"


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

CALIFORNIA CLASSIC NEW LOOK


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 05:33 PM~14130719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RELEASED CALI PENO'S " NEW TRUNK"
> *





> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 05:35 PM~14130741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice!!!!!!!i got the same style amps going in my 78


----------



## G&CWireWheels

good work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

sweet work


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 05:38 PM~14130775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALIFORNIA CLASSIC NEW LOOK
> *


I need to call you regarding a small project. Always keep up the great work!  :biggrin:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 06:38 PM~14130775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALIFORNIA CLASSIC NEW LOOK
> *


henry , you got a pic with the tvs playing???


----------



## MR.559

Some clean work!


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## premier66

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 17 2009, 04:02 PM~14220617
> *henry , you got a pic with the tvs playing???
> *


I saw them playing at the s.b show...........Nice!..... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 06:21 PM~9383164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx for the pics fireman :thumbsup:
> *


anybody know what kind of car these seats came out of they look comfortable beautiful interior work.


----------



## G&CWireWheels

nice


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 05:27 PM~14130650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HENRY DID YOU DO EVERYTHING IN THIS CAR?? SEAT'S FIBERGLASS ETC????? :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 22 2009, 01:35 PM~14551059
> *HENRY DID YOU DO EVERYTHING IN THIS CAR?? SEAT'S FIBERGLASS ETC????? :biggrin:
> *


??????????????????


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## sevenonefourlife

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 05:28 PM~14130666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## MR NOPAL

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## MEXICA

what about the bikes man :dunno: :wave:


----------



## little chris




----------



## stonedraiders1213

not sure if it was mention but can somebody send me the address to henry shop. i want to take my ride over there for a quote


----------



## Hustler on the go

Best to call him..


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2007, 11:54 PM~7196081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES,THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WANT HOW MUCH TO DO A 92 TOWNCAR? :nicoderm:


----------



## MR NOPAL

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## MR NOPAL

iz my car done :biggrin: door panels and all...


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Trendsetta 68

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G Style

Where are the pictures that you said you are gonna post up? :uh:


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme

TTT 4 da Homie


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 8 2009, 12:10 PM~15593456
> *Where are the pictures that you said you are gonna post up? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2008, 07:02 PM~12150010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much does this go for


----------



## I. K. Rico

I'm located in Pacoima, CA 91331... pick-up only... *$600 or Best Offer*</span> takes everything... call me <span style=\'color:red\'>*818-272-9222* *new number*

I'm trying to get rid of this dash ASAP! I did all the custom molding to the dash including custom air vents, gauges, and shaving the stereo console... all this dash needs is to either be bondo'd then painted or wrapped in vinyl... the gauges are brand new still in the boxes straight from Dakota Digital Odyssey Series II, 6 Gauge Kit... Kit Contains: 

- ODYR-01-1 Performance Speedometer(MPH or KPH).
- ODYR-02-1 Performance Tachometer.
- ODYR-03-1 Oil Pressure.
- ODYR-04-1 Water Temperature (°F or °C).
- ODYR-05-1 Voltmeter.
- ODYR-06-1 Fuel Level.

Oil Pressure, Water Temp and Speed senders included. Fuel level gauge reads OEM or aftermarket sensor in most applications.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s240/he...REDCADDY004.jpg


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

JUST RELEASED ! MAD BALLS 62


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

TRUNK KIT / WITH AUDIO


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

WITH NEON LIGHTS


----------



## G Style

Look's Good :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderart

Whats up Henry. Your work look bad ass, if Felipe ever sell me the Convertable  i know who to take it to. If i can afford it :biggrin: hope all is well with the Family. Dont know if you saw the Green Bay game today but it suck the way they lost today !!! :biggrin: Peace.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 10:11 PM~16198266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RELEASED ! MAD BALLS 62
> *


im next :biggrin:


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL

WHATS UP HENRY


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave: WASSUP HENRY, YOU KNOW WHAT I WANT!! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## NICE DREAMS

nice work


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## SEANZILLA

:0


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :nicoderm: WHATZZZZZZZZZZZZ UP SEAN


----------



## bigANDY87lux

A what's up I got a monte lx that I want the inside done on everything wrapped in a light ass gray how much for something like that


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

Where are my seats? :0


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 06:16 PM~11862874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you pm a price on almost same kind of interior, for and 83 cadi fleet, Thank you, nice job keep up the good work :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

" IMPORTANT NOTICE "
HENRYS CUSTOMS HAS RELOCATED :biggrin: NEW ADRESS 
*941 W. FOOTHILL BLVD SUIT 4 ASUZA CA , 91702*
*NEW SHOP PHONE # 626-334-6400*:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2010, 09:39 AM~16936667
> *" IMPORTANT NOTICE "
> HENRYS CUSTOMS HAS RELOCATED  :biggrin: NEW ADRESS
> 941 W. FOOTHILL BLVD SUIT  4 ASUZA CA , 91702
> NEW SHOP PHONE # 626-334-6400:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:wow:


----------



## G Style

:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

SICK ASS WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## G Style

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## menace59

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2010, 07:38 PM~16948142
> *
> *


you spelled Azusa wrong?LOL :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Apr 9 2010, 10:34 PM~17149849
> *you spelled Azusa wrong?LOL :biggrin:
> *


THANKS I DIDNT NOTICE THAT :banghead: :thumbsup:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*JUST RELEASED! *COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU






HENRYS CUSTOMS NEW ADDRESS 941 W FOOTHILL BLVD #4 AZUSA , CA 91702 
NEW PHONE # 626-334-6400


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## REYXTC

Pics of the car????


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

941W FOOTHILL AZUSA CA 91702 
626-334-6400 :thumbsup: HENRYS CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Apr 10 2010, 06:08 PM~17154480
> *Pics of the car????
> *


 :nono: ONLY INTERIOR SHOTS :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco

Dammmmm! Henry Charlie Cad looks sick......The big Body is next.


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2010, 01:12 PM~17154507
> *:nono: ONLY INTERIOR SHOTS  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Henry, chucks caddy came out real sweet , you definitely are one of the top best interior guys in California, much props to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2Raw4U

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 11 2010, 10:51 AM~17159559
> *Hey Henry, chucks caddy came out real sweet , you definitely are one of the top best interior guys in California, much props to you. :thumbsup:
> *



It looks real good !! :thumbsup: 
Thanks Henry !!

Glen when are you gonna bring your car out??


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 2Raw4U_@Apr 11 2010, 02:40 PM~17160679
> *It looks real good !!  :thumbsup:
> Thanks Henry !!
> 
> Glen when are you gonna bring your car out??
> *


THANKS HOPE TO SEE IT AT A SHOW SOON :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 10 2010, 10:31 PM~17156640
> *Dammmmm! Henry Charlie Cad looks sick......The big Body is next.
> *


 :yessad: COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 11 2010, 10:51 AM~17159559
> *Hey Henry, chucks caddy came out real sweet , you definitely are one of the top best interior guys in California, much props to you. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS ! :biggrin:


----------



## curtiancall

TTT


----------



## G Style

> _Originally posted by 2Raw4U_@Apr 12 2010, 09:40 AM~17160679
> *It looks real good !!  :thumbsup:
> Thanks Henry !!
> 
> Glen when are you gonna bring your car out??
> *


soon I hope, how you doing misses White?


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 09:08 PM~16198219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> [/b][/quote]
> how much for an interior like this, on a 98 lincoln tc, the car is candy red, similiar color and style, interior only no trunk, thanks, great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Hustler on the go

Dam that looks REAL REAL Nice..!!!! Oh ohhh!! Don is bringing in the Big body Cadi.. Nice!!!


----------



## houseofpain

what's up henry it's been a long time are u ready for the next round stop by the house when you get a chance i got this 73 i'm worcking on and i'm cleaning up the lincoln so that i can get back on the game


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2010, 05:53 PM~17154381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: HOLY SHIT!!! I see a Low Creations Plague!!!! That means this is from Nor Cal????


----------



## Hustler on the go

:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



WUz up Shane.. How you doing??


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2010, 06:04 PM~17154459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SSSSSSSSiiiickkkkkkkkk! :wow:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 16 2010, 05:50 PM~17215767
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WUz up Shane.. How you doing??
> *


Im good bro, just trying to get my car out!!!! You know were having a hop at Sams on the 24th of July, right??


----------



## Hustler on the go

A hop..cool got to make it out there.... and also have me a burger wouldnt hurt..lol..


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2010, 08:39 AM~16936667
> *" IMPORTANT NOTICE "
> HENRYS CUSTOMS HAS RELOCATED  :biggrin: NEW ADRESS
> 941 W. FOOTHILL BLVD SUIT  4 ASUZA CA , 91702
> NEW SHOP PHONE # 626-334-6400:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 11 2010, 11:51 AM~17159559
> *Hey Henry, chucks caddy came out real sweet , you definitely are one of the top best interior guys in California, much props to you. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## El machete 62

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2007, 10:36 PM~7195898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Henry i need another SHIRT !!!!!!


----------



## G Style




----------



## ingle2idaho

Hey Henry, remember that full tuck n roll interior you did for me in Idaho? I took that car to one show and one every top trophy including best interior. Then again it's Idaho so not sayin too much. Anyway I just took the car out of storage after over 10 years and that interior still looks bad ass. I'l post some pics for ya.


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ingle2idaho_@Apr 29 2010, 10:58 PM~17348428
> *Hey Henry, remember that full tuck n roll interior you did for me in Idaho? I took that car to one show and one every top trophy including best interior.  Then again it's Idaho so not sayin too much.  Anyway I just took the car out of storage after over 10 years and that interior still looks bad ass.  I'l  post some pics for ya.
> *


CONGRATS ! :biggrin: I WAS WONDERING WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR CAR ? YES POST PICS I DONT HAVE ANY OF YOUR CAR


----------



## bullet one




----------



## Hustler on the go

Wuz up Henry... :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 11:14 PM~16198296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BOMB ASS WORK, CANT WAIT TILL MY 63 GOES TO YOU


----------



## G Style

Answer your phone Mr Fist of Fury :0


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2010, 05:55 PM~17154399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2007, 10:34 PM~7195867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID BIG AL PAINTED THIS CAR IF SO I HELP :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

:drama:


----------



## premier66

:thumbsup: 
:wave: 
what up Henry?


----------



## bigbodymodelo

Hey Henry post pics of light blue 63 your workin on ,gracias love your work seen custom work lets see original work .


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## socapots

some beautiful work in here man. good stuff.


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## MEXICA

POST PICS OF "MECHIKA" :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodymodelo

Whats up Henry any progress on 63 impala post pics ,please got lot of people wantin to check your all O.G work


----------



## MANIACO RIDER

hey henry nice work bro can you give me a rought estimate to redue a 64 impala convertible top and all the interior whole car complete thanks.  i wanna to look original.


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style




----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2010, 05:52 PM~17154374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RELEASED! COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU
> *


:wow: :wow: I had a feelin it was this Caddy! Good to see its coming back out soon. hope to see it at a NorCal show real soon. Amazing work, Henry, much props. :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2010, 04:55 PM~17154399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUM GOOD ASS WORK...HOMIE....


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style

Layitlow PM not working, if need to send photos or any questions please send them to my Email at [email protected]


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by houseofpain_@Apr 15 2010, 10:35 PM~17208939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's up henry it's been a long time are u ready for the next round stop by the house when you get a chance i got this 73 i'm worcking on and i'm cleaning up the lincoln so that i can get back on the game
> *



dammm thats my fav lincoln!!! 1 of the reasons i got one...


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## og ron c

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Jul 20 2009, 05:26 PM~14528970
> *anybody know what kind of car these seats came out of they look comfortable beautiful interior work.
> *


bump?


----------



## og ron c

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Apr 10 2009, 08:15 AM~13537145
> *What kind of seats are these? What type of car are they from?
> *


Again.


----------



## bigbodymodelo

Whats with da 63 Henry benn patiently waiting .


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## houseofpain

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2010, 05:55 PM~17154399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK!!! HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS IN A 86 CUTLASS? INTERIOR ONLY .
BALLPARK FIGURE


----------



## bigbodymodelo

Henry 6trey ready 2 come out bro.


----------



## mike661




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## konglinda

There are many producs in the market ,but according to the use frequency,this product is the best choice, I bet you will have a suprising result,just have a try!


----------



## G Style

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## OGDinoe1

Good seeing you today Henry!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## G Style




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Foolish818

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2007, 09:46 PM~7195216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a 80 regal how much would something like this run jus the dash but no LCD screen


----------



## l.b. ryder

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2007, 10:54 PM~7196081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quanto for a 73 impala como este?


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## h/customupholstery

:thumbsup: i'm finally in!!!!!!!!!!!! If you need to contact HENRYS CUSTOMS send pm to h/customupholstery or email me @ [email protected] 
thanks stay tuned for newly released work. :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


AT THE SUPER CAR SHOW LAS VEGAS 10-10-10


----------



## h/customupholstery

YOU CAN ALSO REACH ME AT [email protected]


----------



## h/customupholstery

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 11 2010, 04:01 PM~18785329
> *ONE BAD CREATION C.C
> AT THE SUPER CAR SHOW LAS VEGAS 10-10-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

TOOK BEST INTERIOR

LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW 

10-10-10


----------



## h/customupholstery

thanks for that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 04:08 PM~18785377
> *thanks for that :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice pics
> *



NO PROBLEM HENRY 

BAD ASS WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Coach Rob

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 11 2010, 04:05 PM~18785357
> *TOOK BEST INTERIOR
> 
> LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW
> 
> 10-10-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## h/customupholstery

og stock63


----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery

ogstock66


----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery

camaro


----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery

"wolfpack"elco


----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## THUGGNASTY

:wave: Dont forget about my 65 :x:


----------



## h/customupholstery

:yes: "59 TIMES"
COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU


----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery

:thumbsup: CONGRATS MANNY "2010 BEST INTERIOR LRM"


----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery

JUST RELEASED 
"ALL LEATHER AND SUEDE"


----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 08:25 PM~18787432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: CONGRATS MANNY "2010 BEST INTERIOR LRM"
> *



x63


----------



## Hustler on the go

badass work henry.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder

:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 09:41 PM~18787599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i sat there at ss and oogled this interior for a few!!! :wow: :biggrin: 

they way you did the floor and center console is beutiful.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 10:38 PM~18787571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RELEASED
> "ALL LEATHER AND SUEDE"
> *


what yr model seats are these from


----------



## l.b. ryder

Badass!!! lovin that look :thumbsup:


----------



## h/customupholstery

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 14 2010, 07:49 PM~18814312
> *i sat there at ss and oogled this interior for a few!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> they way you did the floor and center console is beutiful.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 15 2010, 05:48 PM~18822004
> *:thumbsup: thanks
> *


i need quote player i want white dash , white seats, white door panels in a 82 malibu


----------



## stevedidi

HENRY amazing work brother wow wish i knw someone up here in canada to do my 64rag the way you cutomize interior keep it up


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by ingle2idaho+Apr 29 2010, 10:58 PM~17348428-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Henry, remember that full tuck n roll interior you did for me in Idaho? I took that car to one show and one every top trophy including best interior.  Then again it's Idaho so not sayin too much.  Anyway I just took the car out of storage after over 10 years and that interior still looks bad ass.  I'l  post some pics for ya.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HENRY'S CUSTOMS_@Apr 30 2010, 05:40 PM~17354669
> *CONGRATS !  :biggrin: I WAS WONDERING WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR CAR ? YES POST PICS I DONT HAVE ANY OF YOUR CAR
> *


THIS IS IT HERE, IM REDOING THE CAR.....SO SELLING IT, ITS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!! JUST NOT MY STLYE......IT LOOKS BRAND NEW STILL, VERY WELL KEPT

SELLING FOR A FRIEND, REDOING THE WHOLE CAR...HENRY'S CUSTOMS DID IT IN C.A......YOU KNOW HIS QUALITY IS UN MATCHED, DONE BOUT 10 YR'S AGO... JUST BEEN SITTING IN A GARAGE FOR 10 YEARS, VERY CLEAN STILL.... $1200 OBO.... (WILL TAKE CASH AND TRADE OF YOUR STOCK INTEROR ALSO) VERY GOOD PRICE FOR HENRY'S WORK.....
[/b]
505-480-2556, OR PM ME...THANKS 

HEADLINER









FRONT SEATS









REAR SEATS









DASH









REAR DECK









SIDE PANELS, FRONT AND REAR










KICK PANELS









FLOORS MATS, FRONT AND REAR


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 06:04 PM~18793902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


can you pm me a quote to do the same interior on a monte carlo :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 10:38 PM~18787571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RELEASED
> "ALL LEATHER AND SUEDE"
> *


what yr model seats are these from


----------



## G Style

My old seats came out real nice ,I should of never sold them. Thanks Henry.


----------



## h/customupholstery

just released coming to a show near you


----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## h/customupholstery




----------



## TKeeby79

Real Nice work, I got a chance to see some of your rides at Super show. How much would a OG 63 SS Vert interior run me? Shipped to 11580?


----------



## milton6599

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 20 2010, 09:47 PM~18866237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work!!! p/m sent.


----------



## Hustler on the go

once again nice work Henry..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WHATS GOOD HOMIE THANKS FOR SHOWING US THE SHOP HATED 1 GONA GET FITTED RIGHT


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 20 2010, 07:47 PM~18866237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great Job Henry!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 20 2010, 08:45 PM~18866211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## pepes21

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats Henry on your work you deserve it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  2010 interior of the year for Lowrider Magazine


----------



## h/customupholstery

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 29 2010, 11:22 PM~18945323
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: congrats Henry on your work you deserve it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 2010 interior of the year for Lowrider Magazine
> *


 THANKS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 20 2010, 07:47 PM~18866237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## pepes21

hey henry u know danny olmeda ? the painter


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 08:38 PM~18787571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RELEASED
> "ALL LEATHER AND SUEDE"
> *



dammm seats and style looks badass...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h/customupholstery

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 31 2010, 07:04 PM~18955171
> *hey henry u know danny olmeda ? the painter
> *


YES


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 20 2010, 09:47 PM~18866237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 20 2010, 10:47 PM~18866237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SUPER CLEAN WORK....* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Oct 18 2010, 09:59 PM~18847757
> *can you pm me a quote to do the same interior on a monte carlo  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 20 2010, 08:47 PM~18866237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 08:43 PM~18787623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this a Regal ?


----------



## lowdude13

outstanding work [firme]


----------



## bigbodymodelo

Luv his work got down all o.g on my 6trey ,garcias Henry ur a good dude.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 5 2010, 07:02 AM~18992761
> *this a Regal ?
> *


Yes it is came out real good ....


----------



## l.b. ryder

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## lowdude13

damn homie you do some nice work let me save a lil more money and all be up your way


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## SIXFOE

Bad ass work in here!


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## KABEL




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## bigklilq

whats up compa?


----------



## %candy mobile%

Very nice work here


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 10:38 PM~18787571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RELEASED
> "ALL LEATHER AND SUEDE"
> *





> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 14 2010, 09:53 PM~18814366-->
> 
> 
> 
> what yr model seats are these from
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Oct 19 2010, 01:01 PM~18851162
> *what yr model seats are these from
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2010, 11:22 PM~19269523
> *:dunno:
> *


LOOK LIKE MODIFIED LEXUS SEATS


----------



## STKN209




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 05:04 PM~18793902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## MyHopper

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 20 2010, 07:47 PM~18866237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS WORK BRO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## BIG COUNTRY

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 05:04 PM~18793902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## sinicle

THANKS AGAIN ON YOUR ADVICE ABOUT HEADLINER BOARDS. GOOD LOOKING OUT.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: HENRY'S WORK ''20 YRS.'' AGO WHEN ALL DA SHIT STARTED! THANK U BRO!! OOH & ''DANNY D'S'' WORK ALSO '20 YRS.' AGO!!! STILL LOOKS DA SAME! :naughty:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## EMPIRE BUILDER

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 20 2010, 08:47 PM~18866237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bub916




----------



## G Style




----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 07:38 PM~18787571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RELEASED
> "ALL LEATHER AND SUEDE"
> *


DAMMMMIT!!!!!!!!  :0


----------



## G Style

See you next week, have some food ready. :0


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## louie

NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## georgerr

I NEED HENRY'S CONTACT INFO IF ANYONE HAS HIS CURRENT INFO PLEASE POST :nicoderm:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 05:04 PM~18793902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*SUPER TIGHT..NICE WORK AND BIG UPS TO THE HOMIES FROM OBC...*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 18 2011, 01:38 PM~20365989
> *SUPER TIGHT..NICE WORK AND BIG UPS TO THE HOMIES FROM OBC...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Good talking with you Henry


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style

My seats came out real nice ..... Thanks Henry. :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire




----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 05:04 PM~18793902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Very nice love it   :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep up the good work.


----------



## cadilinc

PM sent


----------



## Hustler on the go

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 20 2011, 04:29 PM~20383686
> *:wave:
> *


*WHAT UP G, YOU GUYS LOOKEN GOOD..PROPS G*  :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by h/customupholstery_@Oct 11 2010, 09:41 PM~18787599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is some clean ass work, top notch!


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

DAM GOOD TO BE BACK STAY TUNE FOR NEW PICS !!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:always been a fan of your work.........*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

ANOTHER CAR FROM ONE BAD CREATION C.C DONE BY HENRYS


----------



## topd0gg

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> ANOTHER CAR FROM ONE BAD CREATION C.C DONE BY HENRYS


sweet ride


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

OG66


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*WOLF PACK EL CO*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*EL CHINO*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*JUST RELEASED*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*ALL LEATHER*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*SUEDE / LEATHER*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## ke miras

How much for something similar to the 73 from OBC?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

HENRY DID MY BIKE DISPLAY BACK IN THE DAYS AND IT STILL LOOKS NEW THE BEST IN THE BIZZ IN MY EYES HOPE TO HAVE HIM DO A CAR FOR ME ONE DAY:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

uffin:uffin:BEST IN THE BIZZ


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## brn2ridelo

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


Do you have a full shot of this car?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

whats henrys number???


----------



## Hustler on the go

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> whats henrys number???


top of this page.. where henry posted pics..:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

i cant find it i wad it lost my cell and with this new layitlow cant find shit. so if someone was his number pm. me pls


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

626.358.6463


EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> i cant find it i wad it lost my cell and with this new layitlow cant find shit. so if someone was his number pm. me pls


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

HARBOR RIDER said:


> 626.358.6463


tanks


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

koo


EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> tanks


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady

Pm sent


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## brn2ridelo

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


looking for a full pic of this car


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

NICE


OGDinoe1 said:


>


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*LATEST INTERIOR !*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*CUSTOM DASH*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*TRUNK KIT / AUDIO*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## Hustler on the go

looking good!!!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

THANKS (STILL WAITING ? )


----------



## Hustler on the go

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


> THANKS (STILL WAITING ? )



the date i was told Sept. 7th:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

HARBOR RIDER said:


> NICE


Thanx homie


----------



## headhunter

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

Wats up henry I send u a pm did u get it thanks for ur time


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks henry nice talking to u bro


----------



## Blue94cady

thanks henry cant wait to see it my lil boy well by happy


----------



## CE 707

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


> THANKS (STILL WAITING ? )


 What up bro you made a bike seat about 9 yeara ago i was wondering if u cant fix the mirrors on it if i sent it to you if u can pm me your number so i can text u a pic of the seat cuz i cant post pics from my phone


----------



## Blue94cady

thanks henry for telling me that u got my seat cant wayit to show my kid


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

Back to the top for the best


----------



## JOHN818

G Style said:


>


What does something like this go for $?


----------



## A&Rplating

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


how much for somethimg like this on a 63 impala


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

JOHN818 said:


> What does something like this go for $?


About the same or more than a custom candy/pattern/flake paint job :yessad:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thank u henry looks beter thin i imagind see u in vegas muchas gracias


----------



## El Aztec Pride

Blue94cady said:


> Thank u henry looks beter thin i imagind see u in vegas muchas gracias


 :thumbsup: LUV THOSE COLORS! SUPP HENRY! :boink:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks for the badass work


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## MR NOPAL

Hey Enrique is my car done yet ?


----------



## LostCastaway

TTT


----------



## bigklilq

:drama:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509blueeyez

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!!!


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


How much does some thing like this run in a 66 caprice ss?? Pm me how much...thanks


----------



## El Callejero

G Style said:


>


What's the ticket on something like this P/M price please


----------



## Blue94cady

He dont come on here give the shop a call


----------



## OGDinoe1

OGDinoe1 said:


>


TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

OGDinoe1 said:


>



Looks Firme.....I think billet window cranks,steering wheel adapter and shift lever will compliment the interior....just saying


----------



## OGDinoe1

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looks Firme.....I think billet window cranks,steering wheel adapter and shift lever will compliment the interior....just saying


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi

:thumbsup:



HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


----------



## bullet one

Ttt


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin::420::biggrin:


----------



## richie

im watching uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICA

whos da real ****** Im da real ****** sunny !


----------



## Joserios

Henry how much to do tweed interior on a 1994 Cadillac fleetwood? Tried calling you but number disconected. Please let me know.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## bigklilq

:drama:ttt


----------



## bigklilq

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER

El Aztec Pride said:


> :biggrin: HENRY'S WORK ''20 YRS.'' AGO WHEN ALL DA SHIT STARTED! THANK U BRO!! OOH & ''DANNY D'S'' WORK ALSO '20 YRS.' AGO!!! STILL LOOKS DA SAME! :naughty: nice stuff never knew who did it. Still looks good


----------



## Blue94cady

Thats whats up


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

back on !!!!!!!!! stay tuned for new pics :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


> back on !!!!!!!!! stay tuned for new pics :thumbsup:


:shocked::drama::thumbsup: ttt for badass work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

bad ass work


----------



## jes

TTT


----------



## counterfit69

*TTT*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*40 FORD PANEL*


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

*ALONZO'S " SEXY BITCH "*








JUST RELEASED 
COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## Blue94cady

WoW badass fuck


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## counterfit69

excellent work


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

counterfit69 said:


> excellent work


THANKS


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS




----------



## bullet one

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


Nice


----------



## bullet one

F


HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


that tight!


----------



## johnnie65

That 63 is off da hooK. That's some badd ass work bro!


----------



## ke miras

Amazing work on that 63!


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS

THANKS TO ALL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


CHINGON!!!!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX

:inout:


----------



## MR NOPAL

Good job buddy !


----------



## Junior LOC

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## bigklilq

looks good Henry:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:DAAM BADD ASS WORK HENRY! :wave:


----------



## Kiloz

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## menace59

*58 Impala*

I spent the whole day at Henry's Customs today getting my top and carpet done on my 58!!! Henry got down!!!


----------



## menace59

It got really late and this is the best picture I could take. I took my front grill apart to chrome it, it was polished before.


----------



## menace59




----------



## Rico63

How much to do a 65 impala convertible in red leather ???


----------



## DKM ATX

menace59 said:


> It got really late and this is the best picture I could take. I took my front grill apart to chrome it, it was polished before.


very nice


----------



## menace59

Convertible top by Henry's!!!!!


----------



## biga1969

OGCHUCKIEBOY63 said:


> *SUPER TIGHT..NICE WORK AND BIG UPS TO THE HOMIES FROM OBC...*


Real nice work !! From what car do the back seat come off ?? On the cutlass they look like lincoln seats?? Page 58


----------



## OGDinoe1

*TTT!!!:wave:*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Great color


----------



## stevedidi

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


What colour is this ? uffin:


----------



## bigklilq

TTT:thumbsup::inout:


----------



## bigklilq

happy new year!!!! Henry


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

Didnt know they were still around. Did they fold? They never picked up when needed them


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## jes

TTT


----------



## Clown'n62

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G Style

Hurry up I need my car back!


----------



## JESSDAWG65

I need Henry's #i need to get work done thank u


----------



## MatasChevyRestoration

menace59 said:


> I spent the whole day at Henry's Customs today getting my top and carpet done on my 58!!! Henry got down!!!


----------



## lowriderlife

Has anyone got Henry's new number?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


what kolor is that ?? looks magenta?


----------



## 46'Areosedan

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


How much does something like this go for?


----------



## static-42




----------



## CAJIGAS 58

T.T.T


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1

nice work...


----------



## wgutierrez

HENRY'S CUSTOMS said:


>


What seats are these out of henry


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

mr.fisheye said:


> THIS IS IT HERE, IM REDOING THE CAR.....SO SELLING IT, ITS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!! JUST NOT MY STLYE......IT LOOKS BRAND NEW STILL, VERY WELL KEPT
> 
> SELLING FOR A FRIEND, REDOING THE WHOLE CAR...HENRY'S CUSTOMS DID IT IN C.A......YOU KNOW HIS QUALITY IS UN MATCHED, DONE BOUT 10 YR'S AGO... JUST BEEN SITTING IN A GARAGE FOR 10 YEARS, VERY CLEAN STILL.... $1200 OBO.... (WILL TAKE CASH AND TRADE OF YOUR STOCK INTEROR ALSO) VERY GOOD PRICE FOR HENRY'S WORK.....
> [/b]
> 505-480-2556, OR PM ME...THANKS
> 
> HEADLINER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRONT SEATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAR SEATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAR DECK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIDE PANELS, FRONT AND REAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KICK PANELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLOORS MATS, FRONT AND REAR


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

h/customupholstery said:


> og stock63


:thumbsup:


----------



## Emanuel2364

Are you still in business ?


----------

